# "Homemade CAI"



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not planning on doing much more to My 06 M6 than just nice sounding mufflers, the intake that i "manufactured" and a good tune. 

I have heard so many things about an intake not really giving much gain so; i decided to save the 250-300 bucks and just open the stock one up a little bit.

Since the tube looks to already be a 3" or so intake and there are no baffles in the tube to distort air flow I figured this what i did would be close to as effective as an intake made from a known company.

I have pictures from the time i took the air box out all the way through re-installing it.

I cut a larger hole in the intake box and also took sheet metal and made a "heat shield" to block some of the engine heat.

Let me know what you guys think....... i figured 5 bucks and 1.5 hrs of labor was worth a shot to save a little extra $$.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image008.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image003.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image005.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image006.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image007.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image009.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image010.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image013.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image014.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image016.jpg
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g63/tdub_23/GTO/Image017.jpg


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Keep an eye on your filter for dirt and dust. Maybe installing and securing say a pantyhose stocking in the new hole you made will block dirt from entering the box but still allow the air to pass through? Just a thought.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice clean installation. Did you notice a different sound from your intake? did it get any louder?


----------



## tdub_23 (Jun 22, 2008)

Small sound differance and maybe a slightly better throttle response...... may have been better if I would have replaced the filter at the same time but I just haven't taken the time to go pick one up


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

First 6 photos


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Last 5 photos


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I really like it! 
I thought about doing that myself before buying mine.
Have you thought about running a tube from the bottom to bring in fresh air?

It looks great.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

nice job!!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

this is what most guys over here do 
My CAI mod on my VY SS ute (series 1)
this is how i did mine before I went OTR


----------

